

US Budget Simplified...Wow - capkutay
http://imgur.com/0tC0W

======
nextparadigms
There are 2 obstacles that prevent real cuts in the budget:

1) Most politicians don't want to cut from the groups that support them, so
they will vote against any bill that cuts that budget. Nobody wants to cut
their _own_ sacred cow. Ron Paul is the only one from the candidates who has
said he wants real cuts of about $1 trillion from the budget in year 1, and a
_balanced budget_ within 3 years.

2) The people may understand that cuts are needed, but just like in that poll
where the confidence rate in _Congress_ itself is 9% and for their _own_
Representative it's about 50%, they also think that they should cut from other
programs, and not from programs affecting them.

So basically, even though the debt is running rampant, most politicians and
people think the cuts are someone else's problem.

